# Removing paper after paint



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

I just finished a bathroom and bedroom repaint today, and the HO had a boarder up on the wall. Fine, it was painted over before.

I didn't have any chemicals with me nor did the HO want it off the wall, but I instead that it comes down. She agree after I told her walls would look better and it would not look so bumpy.

Since I did not have any chemicals, I just used my scraper, It worked out fine, but it left all the glue behind. 

I don't think this was the smart way of doing it but it sure came off hard. I am not even sure if it would have came off the wall with the stripper with all the paint.

Although the wall turned out alright.

Have you had any HO wanting to paint over boards. I truly hate when HO want to paint over paper. I looks so tacky and ugly.

(I think there is post about this):whistling2:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Severson

Thats a case where you should have done your homework before you started hacking away at someones border. We have some of the most talented paper pros in the country here. There are numerous threads about stripping paper here. Your customers will appreciate it if you can explain their options to them before you act out of desperation or ignorance. Its ok buddy, you'll get it with experience.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Smegal, Sunday is a day of rest. Shouldn't you be in a cave somewhere with your precious, eating raw fish?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

wait, did you paint right over the adhesive residue? Was it Behr paint?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

CApainter said:


> Smegal, Sunday is a day of rest. Shouldn't you be in a cave somewhere with your precious, eating raw fish?


It is? I painted 3 cedar gables on a home today... Who said it was a day of rest? Let me guess... Constantine? 

Otherwise... Smegal, fish.. lol.. funny!


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Also wondering what happened to the leftover adhesive...I just had to help some friends who DIF'd/stripped their vinyl paper but didn't remove all of the glue after being rinsed. They painted with Duration after and assumed the large blobs sliding around the wall were paint...yuck...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

sev,

It would be best to carry around a small bottle of your favorite strip solution with you. you never know when you'll need it.Also, either ammonia and vinegar work well. 

For any wallcovering that has an impenetrable moisture barrier (paint, vinyl coating, etc) I find a palm sander loaded with 36 grit works wonders at busting through to allow the stripping solution to soak the paste. And after the paper has been removed, scrub the paste residue before it has a chance to dry.

A bunch of us added some tips in this thread:

http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=2166

Masterpiece,

Can't tell you how many times I've arrived on a job where the walls had been rumored to have been stripped and washed and have been sorrowfully disappointed. It's tough to tell the HO they will basically be paying for a second stripping now the residue has dried. And if they balk, I explain that if there is ANY problems with the paper I am about to install, I CAN NOT be held accountable unless the walls are WASHED clean. The choice is theirs.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Severson
> 
> Thats a case where you should have done your homework before you started hacking away at someones border. We have some of the most talented paper pros in the country here. There are numerous threads about stripping paper here. Your customers will appreciate it if you can explain their options to them before you act out of desperation or ignorance. Its ok buddy, you'll get it with experience.



Yeah the border was already painted. That's good to know that there are talented people that still use wallpaper.

I have no experience with wall paper. Although I did remove a border in my own house, but that was easy as there was no paint on it.



> wait, did you paint right over the adhesive residue? Was it Behr paint?


Yes I did paint right over the residue. It wasn't much the little spots here and there. I tried to get most of it off with my scraper. No, no berh paint, the homeowner already had bought the paint from menards.



> It would be best to carry around a small bottle of your favorite strip solution with you. you never know when you'll need it.Also, either ammonia and vinegar work well.


Yeah I will have to start doing that. Thanks for the tip also. I will keep that in mind.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

seversonspainting said:


> Yes I did paint right over the residue. It wasn't much the little spots here and there. I tried to get most of it off with my scraper. .


Unfortunately by doing that, you have given the rumors validity.

Paste is water soluble. Paint goes on it, rewets it, and it mixes in with the film. 

Would you mix wallpaper paste into your paint and expect it to perform as the manufacturers intended? (BTW, the correct answer is, NO)


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Would you mix wallpaper paste into your paint and expect it to perform as the manufacturers intended? 

ME thinks he just got done doing that

This guy just cannot be for real,:blink::no:even most home owners know you can't paint over residual paste,they just don't know what CLEAN means.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

seversonspainting said:


> Yes I did paint right over the residue. It wasn't much the little spots here and there. I tried to get most of it off with my scraper. No, no berh paint, the homeowner already had bought the paint from menards.



Oh, much better that the homeowner bought your paint from Menard's. Do you live in Michigan?


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

No I don't I live in Rochester, MN


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Good! didn't know they had Menards in MN


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

chrisn said:


> Would you mix wallpaper paste into your paint and expect it to perform as the manufacturers intended?
> 
> ME thinks he just got done doing that
> 
> This guy just cannot be for real,:blink::no:even most home owners know you can't paint over residual paste,they just don't know what CLEAN means.


I just had a look at the website - "2 rooms painted for $200.00 no matter what the size" I suppose you get what you pay for...

seversonspainting, it sounds to me that you might need a little more experience before you venture out any further on your own. No disrespect intended there, just some honest advice. Not painting over glue residue is very basic knowledge - The next thing that you do wrong might just cost you dearly.

You also really need to work on a pricing structure...

Btw, this is my first post on these boards (spent a bit of time on the 'other' places). So Hi to everyone


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

seriously? I wouldn't even paint one small room for 200. Maybe a closet if I was painting the rest of the house too. Your materials coming out of that $200? They are going to be like half that. And is that accent wall picture (bedroom) before or after?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Sev... 2 rooms anysize for $200 is like 1/4 of what the illegals charge. 

I've done rooms that took me 10 days to paint in 2 color doto size & trimload. Unless you got some kind of fine print or scam going, I'd re-think that deal a little. Just some friendly advice.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

JNLP said:


> Sev... 2 rooms anysize for $200 is like 1/4 of what the illegals charge.


A better marketing strategy would be to offer "Get one room painted for the price of two and get one free" :thumbsup:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

right now its like get one room painted for half price, get the second free.


----------



## Nia (Aug 6, 2008)

Don't sell yourself too cheap or you'll find yourself coming out of your pocket for your time, labor and gas.

Nia


----------

